# For the ladies........



## Times Roman (Jun 7, 2013)

........was talking about this recently, and the subject came up as to "How many shots of Tequila (or equivalent) before your clothes start falling off?"

This one got me in trouble, as I was pouring Tequila shots with a lady, and was talking her into showing me her breasts, and guess who I forgot was standing behind me?

go ahead, take a guess!


----------



## DF (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh no way did you even.


----------



## Azog (Jun 7, 2013)

The good old ball and chain herself! Who else would be standing behind you at a time like this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2013)

Does TR have a ball and chain? I don't think so... PRetty sure its the slut's boyfriend.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Does TR have a ball and chain? I don't think so... PRetty sure its the slut's boyfriend.



she is actually a very pretty lady, definitely NOT a slut, and no boyfriend, no one  serious anyways.  Her disrobing impulse was purely driven by the Tequila, and encouraged by my mouth


----------



## grind4it (Jun 7, 2013)

You're a lucky man. If my ol lady heard me talking like that to another woman. She would have bled me out before I realized what the fuck just happened.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 7, 2013)

grind4it said:


> You're a lucky man. If my ol lady heard me talking like that to another woman. She would have bled me out before I realized what the fuck just happened.



but it WASN"T me...

...it was the TEQUILA!!!  =)


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 7, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> she is actually a very pretty lady, definitely NOT a slut, and no boyfriend, no one  serious anyways.  Her disrobing impulse was purely driven by the Tequila, and encouraged by my mouth



trust me sir. while your pouring shots of tequlia, they are all pretty ladies. 8-} 

After you pour enough, there isnt one uggo in the bar.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 7, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> trust me sir. while your pouring shots of tequlia, they are all pretty ladies. 8-}
> 
> After you pour enough, there isnt one uggo in the bar.



several years ago, I was on an overnight road trip on my Harley with some buddies.  We were at a bar and closing it down.  I was flirting with this one slender and attractive lady, and "decision time" was right around the corner.  My buddy comes up to me and says, hey man, let's go.

I'm like WTF??

He's like, yeah, we should go, trust me.  He was very persistent, and at the time, I thought totally uncool.  So I say goodbye to her, and I go back to my room, alone.

Next morning, we are saddling up the Harleys in front of the hotel (the bar was right next door), and my buddy points out this one lady.  He's like... look familiar? (she was across the street).  

yeah, pretty familiar.  but wait!

...I'm kinda staring at her, with the slow realization this was my female companion from the evening before.  But somehow, she seemed to age 15 years, and gained some weight overnight.  Plus she wasn't that easy to look at either.

I look  over at my buddy, and he's got this stupid grin on his face....

....saved your sorry ass, didn't I?


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 7, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> trust me sir. while your pouring shots of tequlia, they are all pretty ladies. 8-}
> 
> After you pour enough, there isnt one uggo in the bar.



But I was thinking she was very pretty even before I started drinking.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 7, 2013)

I like this topic


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 8, 2013)

pretty sure the only lady here would go by the "how many shots of TNE before your clothes fall off"

self:  good god, jen drunk?.   that could get messy


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 8, 2013)

samcooke said:


> pretty sure the only lady here would go by the "how many shots of TNE before your clothes fall off"
> 
> self:  good god, jen drunk?.   that could get messy



hahahahahahhaha..that sounds about right! I'm actually a great drunk


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 8, 2013)

and you're still married TR, that's a good thing..lol


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 8, 2013)

Jenner said:


> and you're still married TR, that's a good thing..lol



I can be a helluva flirt, and sometimes things get carried away,  but I've always been able to keep it in my pants....

...oh lord have I been tempted though!


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 8, 2013)

what's TNE?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 8, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> I can be a helluva flirt, and sometimes things get carried away,  but I've always been able to keep it in my pants....
> 
> ...oh lord have I been tempted though!



I'm sure most married people flirt and even cheat at some point...humans we are


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 8, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I'm sure most married people flirt and *even cheat at some point*...humans we are



....well, if you define "cheating" = sex

then no, not me


----------



## Yaya (Jun 8, 2013)

something similar happened to me while vacationing in Bermuda...  Me, and a friend of mine were at a bar near the beach and some hot spanish looking chick with a amazing ass walked by wearing a thong.. I looked over at my friend and said " give me a spoon because I want to eat that ass"... I had no idea but his girlfriend and my wife were behind us the whole time, I thought that they were in the bathroom..but i was drunk and got caught.. 

Wife was horrified and still to this day when she catches me looking at a lady she says "wheres your spoon you perv"


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 8, 2013)

Yaya said:


> something similar happened to me while vacationing in Bermuda...  Me, and a friend of mine were at a bar near the beach and some hot spanish looking chick with a amazing ass walked by wearing a thong.. I looked over at my friend and said " give me a spoon because I want to eat that ass"... I had no idea but his girlfriend and my wife were behind us the whole time, I thought that they were in the bathroom..but i was drunk and got caught..
> 
> Wife was horrified and still to this day when she catches me looking at a lady she says "wheres your spoon you perv"



yeah, yer such a fukking perv...

...imagine, a healthy male looking at another woman?

......never heard of such extremes!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> she is actually a very pretty lady, definitely NOT a slut, and no boyfriend, no one  serious anyways.  Her disrobing impulse was purely driven by the Tequila, and encouraged by my mouth




Once they meet me, they're all sluts


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Once they meet me, they're all sluts



wait!

....didn't you say that after you meet women, they all seem to be lesbians?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> wait!
> 
> ....didn't you say that after you meet women, they all seem to be lesbians?



Yes but they're also slutty.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes but they're also slutty.



well, it's our job as men to get them to switch teams!

c'mon men, we've got a job to do...

...follow me!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2013)

once they ride the bundy express they never look back


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 9, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> what's TNE?



Test no Ester.     is this a trick question?   I always fall for those


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 9, 2013)

samcooke said:


> Test no Ester.     is this a trick question?   I always fall for those



no trick...

...I"m just a dumb ass sometimes.

So it's basically just test base?

I've only been down that path once, and too much PIP and too many pins, and really, just flat out too much test

...thanks for clarifying


----------



## Poof (Jun 9, 2013)

Bartender, I'll have what he's drinking, LMAO=))


----------



## JM750 (Jun 9, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> several years ago, I was on an overnight road trip on my Harley with some buddies.  We were at a bar and closing it down.  I was flirting with this one slender and attractive lady, and "decision time" was right around the corner.  My buddy comes up to me and says, hey man, let's go.
> 
> I'm like WTF??
> 
> ...




LOL, that is too funny.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 10, 2013)

Poof said:


> Bartender, I'll have what he's drinking, LMAO=))



I admit...

....I deserved that!  =)


----------



## Cinderbl0k (Jun 12, 2013)

Tequilas' the younger crowds' Viagra no? Lol


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 15, 2013)

Cinderbl0k said:


> Tequilas' the younger crowds' Viagra no? Lol



I don't know.  Tequila affects me differently than other spirits.  And for some reason, it agrees with me in fairly large quantities.

...strange majikal stuff tequila is!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> I don't know.  Tequila affects me differently than other spirits.  And for some reason, it agrees with me in fairly large quantities.
> 
> ...strange majikal stuff tequila is!



I feel tequila is the cocaine of alcohol..Its a upper where vodka is a downer


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2013)

the best part of tequila is the more u drink the better looking she becomes!


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> the best party of tequila is the more u drink the better looking she becomes!



it is THE party drink imho.

but...
...for me?
shot glass, salt and lemon.  
you can skip the salt and lemon if you don't have it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> it is THE party drink imho.
> 
> but...
> ...for me?
> ...



I used to have the salt and lemon we call them training wheels lol


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 16, 2013)

shot glass is optional too...

...although the ladies prefer the shot glass


----------

